# 

## Christo24

Witam!

Zastanawiam sie nad zakupem Karchera, który będzie służył mi głównie do mycia samochodu. Chciałbym jednak nim czasem umyć np. taras, ogrodzenie frontowe czy elewację.

Zastanawiam się jakie ciśnienie musi mieć Karcher, aby sobie poradził z czymś takim. Widzę na allegro Karchery z ciśnieniem 110 barów za 400 zł, cena fajna. Za 150 barów trzeba zapłacić już 1300 zł, nie wiem czy muszę wydawać aż tyle.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## VIP Jacek

dwa lata temu kupiłem wtedy model K5.55 Jubillee do domowego użytku, więc  do prac o jakich piszesz.
Dla mnie w zupełności wystarczy. Nie ma co więcej kasy wydawać. Tylko aby pompa nie była plastikowa.
Zapłaciłem ok. 700 zł.
Masz tu linka:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...nien-mie%C4%87

----------


## mortor

Do domowych zastosowań oczywiście myjka może być słabsza, z drugiej strony sam wolałem dopłacić do 5.700 (140 bar) i też nie narzekam  :smile:  do czyszczenia kostki czy mycia auta nie ma chyba nic lepszego na chwilę obecną.

----------


## Dolph

Ja od paru lat mam Nilfisk z końcówką do auta oraz tarasu i śmiga fajnie. Zero problemów.

----------


## mortor

A ile mniej więcej godzin pracuje w miesiącu (wiem, że ciężko do oszacowania, ale tak mniej więcej)? Bo to ma dość duże znaczenie na żywotność, ja akurat wolałem postawić na coś bardziej znanego (jak wyjdzie w praktyce to czas pokaże).

----------


## MORDIMER.

Jeśli porządna myjka to na pewno Karchera. Tylko zastanawiam się czy do użytku domowego potrzebny jest taki za ponad tysiąc złotych? Trochę mniejszy w zupełności wystarczy i będzie w większym stopniu wykorzystany, np.:http://megastore.pl/109851,Karcher-M...t-K-3-200.html

----------


## mortor

VIP Jacek dobrze pisał, żeby pompa jednak nie była z kompozytu przy dłuższym użytkowaniu, co do modelu który podałeś to pewnie jako taka podstawa wystarczy pod warunkiem, że nie mamy np. połowy podwórka w kostce  :wink:

----------


## edomek

Z tego co słyszałem to modele Karchera mają metalowe pompy od modeli 7.xx

----------

